# Fasteners into Hymer Body Panels



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

Does anyone have any good recommendations for fixings into the panel-work on Hymer MHs. Both internal and external.

The panels are composite with a laminate inner side and an aluminium outer skin with foam in the middle.

I have used normal screws but the laminate is fairly flimsy. Does anyone have any examples of secure fixings.

With hind sight for the inner I would probably now glue a spreader board on the body panel and screw to that. Finding a good decorative spreading panel is the problem.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Good question Ken.

I will need a good fixing for when I install the metal fixing bar to hold the Gaslow bottles in place. 

As in the long-running thread!!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Depending on the thickness of the laminate and foam, why not try a toggle bolt/screw as used for fastenings in dry lining? Worth a try on an area that is presently unseen? It spreads the load.

Colin


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

My dealer uses something like those self drilling plasterboard fixings, which have got a very coarse thread on them. I don't know if there is a specific version for this application, but I suggest you ask your local caravan dealer what they use.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*fasteners into hymer body*

i used epoxy resin 5 years ago to secure the external blind fasteners and are still as good today, i didn,t fancy drilling into the core as this would cause a cold spot and possibly leek.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I would suggest getting advice from the 'horse's mouth' - one of the following options:

A call to a technician at Brownhill's Hymer in Preston (I have found them very helpful when asking for technical advice).

Call or e-mail Hymer service in Bad Waldsee.

Speak to Peter Hambilton in Preston - (probably the foremost Hymer specialist independent in the UK).
http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/

Philip


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

For external have you thought about rivnuts that are applied with a standard rivet gun. Just google them or search ebay but bear in mind the weakness of aluminium against the force that the rivnut will be holding.

For internal maybe some expandable cavity fixings of the type that have wings which expand as you tighten the supplied screw.

Hymer actually build a layer of strong but fine metal mesh into the laminated panels at selected points to accept screws both internally and externally, so try a metal pipe detector first to see if there are any where you need them. I found that out to my detriment when I tried to use a holesaw to cut a 110mm hole for an external TV/Sat socket.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

pippin said:


> Good question Ken.
> 
> I will need a good fixing for when I install the metal fixing bar to hold the Gaslow bottles in place.
> 
> As in the long-running thread!!


Hi Pippin,

Just take the screws and reinforcing plate out from the fabric strap and then reuse them to attach metal strap around each bottle. I used wall plate strap from local builders merchant. Works a treat and looks professional. Put rubber strip under the metal strap to prevent rubbing/sparks.

Mike


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

Some interesting thoughts. Thanks guys.

A possible problem with expanding bolts or toggles is the effect of the foam. I want to leave as undisturbed as possible.

The self tapping plaster board fixings could be good.

The warning about the mesh is very interesting.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Interesting about the metal mesh.

A while ago I was wondering how the upper seatbelt mounting could be strong enough bolted into the habitation wall of our Hymer.

I got out a very powerful magnet and, sure enough, there is a metal plate embedded in the wall foam.


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

The metal mesh definately does not extend inside the foam over the entire walls and roof of the vehicle because the hole I made happened on a corner of it, which was obviously there to accept the screw holding an internal cladding panel that hides a heater outlet pipe beside the bed.

An external rivnut shouldnt impact on the foam much but I take your point Ken about it in relation to the expanding internal fixing.


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

Jack nuts can be useful, they work like a rivnut but on thin or softer materials. Once installed, they leave a steel thread to bolt into and unlike rivet nuts, don't need special tooling to install.


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

I asked Hymer and got the following reply:

Hi, I have a Hymer Camp 622 CL.

Do you have any recommended method of fixing items to the internal cladding and the external cladding. Are there any fasteners that are particularly effective with the Hymer's aluminium/Foam/Laminate sandwich.

Thank you for any advice.

"Dear Mr Thompson,

We refer to your request dated 02.03.2011 and thank you for purchasing a Hymer vehicle.

Regarding the modifications you have in mind please refer to one of our dealers for safety reasons. Your dealer will be able to execute any possible modifications and advise you regarding accessories.

You will find the address of your next HYMER dealer on our homepage: www.hymer.com under "dealers".

We hope we were able to help you."

I guess I have a huge choice of UK dealers!


----------

